# What do you want for christmas?



## Chump16 (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm thinking a hex bar ...... something to add to the home gym


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 8, 2020)

Some cigars
Underwear
Socks
Maybe an o.k. to rebuild my transmission, but that's not gonna happen lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Gabriel (Dec 8, 2020)

The Tanato knife my girl thru away by accident last yr....The Real one.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 8, 2020)

Just a nice quiet uneventful holiday with my wife...Happy and healthy


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 8, 2020)

I asked for:
-a gym bag, for more space than my backpack. Squat shoes and a belt take up a ton of space
-kit to finish the garage floors
-casual dress boots (think Kohl’s not Boot Barn)


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 8, 2020)

Spud Inc. Yoke Straps.  A portable yoke you can create from any bar so it can be taken to any gym easily.

I'll also probably pick up a Kizer Sheepdog Mini.  Looks like a fun EDC to have. Wife doesn't like the idea of guns so I'll go back to original hobby, knives.  Thinking about picking up a throwing ax too.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 8, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Just a nice quiet uneventful holiday with my wife...Happy and healthy



Me too. Emphasis on uneventful. This year has been such a mess that I'd happily trade tangible things for a few months of smooth sailing.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 8, 2020)

The wife and I agreed to exchange apple watches.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 8, 2020)

we buy each other nothing....we buy all sorts of chit thru the year so whats the difference, i might grab her some earrings from tiffany's tho.....


----------



## Robdjents (Dec 8, 2020)

Guns and gun stuff this year
Bought the wife a sweet 22


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 8, 2020)

j2048b said:


> we buy each other nothing....we buy all sorts of chit thru the year so whats the difference, i might grab her some earrings from tiffany's tho.....


Same here and it's been like that for years. I actually dislike the holiday season. It was different when everybody didn't just buy what they wanted all year anyway and kids only got new stuff on their birthday and Xmas :^ /


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 8, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Guns and gun stuff this year
> Bought the wife a sweet 22



Wife finally said I could get a Fostech 12ga if she can get a Beretta and a Governor

I ordered my sbr last month. Probably lookin at a solid yr or more for the nfa stamp.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 8, 2020)

I traditionally go snowboarding on Christmas. It would be nice to get 5 feet of fresh pow to play in?

If Santa somehow created side effect Superdrol it would make a great stocking stuffer.

:32 (20):


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 8, 2020)

An official, Red Ryder, carbine action, 200-shot, range model air rifle with a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2020)

I want this..... :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## DOOM (Dec 8, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Guns and gun stuff this year
> Bought the wife a sweet 22



Nothing says I love you like a 22 :32 (12):


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 8, 2020)

Manny, You like hers better?  lol


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I want this..... :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):



A friend of mine had a pup which was a cross betw a English bulldog and an American bulldog.  It was the cutest lil tank I had ever seen and he just wanted to sit in your lab not realizing he was the size of a mini fridge, lol.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 8, 2020)

Good food, family and ass under the tree!


----------



## Big Mikey (Dec 8, 2020)

A COVID vaccination will do nicely.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 8, 2020)

Under wear socks and for some nice time with my Daughter and wife. And a good nap...I’ll be working nights the week of the holiday and on Christmas and Christmas Eve but it’s good holiday money so no complaints and still get the day time for my family so win win


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 9, 2020)

Took the week of starting after work Friday the 18th all the way until after christmas weekend. Flying out to that night with the wife to Florida for 4 days then coming back and spending the rest of the week with my son and making sure he enjoys his christmas. 

All that is good enough for me I would just like some gains and wish you all the same. 

Merry Christmas to all you animals and I hope everyone here enjoys their holidays this year!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 9, 2020)

Big Mikey said:


> A COVID vaccination will do nicely.


----------



## white ape (Dec 9, 2020)

All I want is for my wife and child to be happy and healthy and for me to be a better version of myself in 2021. Nothing material will bring me joy.


----------



## Jin (Dec 9, 2020)

I know what this kid wants.




But **** him, he started it.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> I know what this kid wants.
> 
> View attachment 10982
> 
> ...



jeez, idk the story but I can’t imagine many situations where even an adult male justified in self defense would need to inflict this much on a kid unless the kid was trying to kill him or something crazy but even then... 
I’ve had some kids try and resist arrest or even assault me, I’ve always been able to get them under control with a soft little tackle or even just wrapping them up and holding them still..even more embarrassing to them that you were able to control them with minimum force.


----------



## Sam I Am (Dec 9, 2020)

Christmas is covered. I'm married to Santa Claus (she thinks she is). I just want to get out of it alive and not bankrupt! I love that woman


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> I know what this kid wants.
> 
> View attachment 10982
> 
> ...



And now the Thundercats theme has been replaced in my head by this gem.


----------



## Bugeyes (Dec 9, 2020)

I really want a pair of top loading Farmer’s walk handles.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2020)

I honestly don't want anything. Give to those in need instead. What a fuked up year as so many hard workers were forced to stay home. My heart goes out to all those families who are struggling. I have been fortunate enough to have kept working during this nightmare.


----------



## white ape (Dec 9, 2020)

Seeker said:


> I honestly don't want anything. Give to those in need instead. What a fuked up year as so many hard workers were forced to stay home. My heart goes out to all those families who are struggling. I have been fortunate enough to have kept working during this nightmare.



dude called into the local radio show this morning and they found out that the guy had been living in his Tahoe since July. He was all positivity and nice. They asked if they could do anything for him. He was like “nope. I’m all good”. And they were like “stay on the line. We are gonna get you some gift cards so you can get some good meals” 

thought that was nice.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2020)

white ape said:


> dude called into the local radio show this morning and they found out that the guy had been living in his Tahoe since July. He was all positivity and nice. They asked if they could do anything for him. He was like “nope. I’m all good”. And they were like “stay on the line. We are gonna get you some gift cards so you can get some good meals”
> 
> thought that was nice.



That' brings up a good idea. With all the restaurants struggling because they're only allowed to do delivery and take out then if you're to give, do gift certificates to struggling restaurants


----------



## CJ (Dec 9, 2020)

white ape said:


> dude called into the local radio show this morning and they found out that the guy had been living in his Tahoe since July. He was all positivity and nice. They asked if they could do anything for him. He was like “nope. I’m all good”. And they were like “stay on the line. We are gonna get you some gift cards so you can get some good meals”
> 
> thought that was nice.



Want to hear some fukked up shit... I work for a pretty big food store chain. They're not allowed to donate 99% of the perfectly good food that just gets tossed because of liability issues.

It's apparently better to just have people eat out of dumpsters than it is to donate to food banks for fear of being sued.

A fair amount does get donated, but only a tiny fraction of what COULD be donated. It's fukkin disturbing.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Seeker said:


> That' brings up a good idea. With all the restaurants struggling because they're only allowed to do delivery and take out then if you're to give, do gift certificates to struggling restaurants



Good idea, other Mom-n-Pop shops too.


----------



## DF (Dec 9, 2020)

I would like my shoulder to stop hurting for Christmas!  SONOFABITCH! and the wife in some lacy stuff :32 (20):


----------



## anewguy (Dec 9, 2020)

Maybe just ONE more AR15...


----------



## white ape (Dec 9, 2020)

Seeker said:


> That' brings up a good idea. With all the restaurants struggling because they're only allowed to do delivery and take out then if you're to give, do gift certificates to struggling restaurants



hell yeah. Walmart and Amazon doesn’t need more
money.


----------



## white ape (Dec 9, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Good idea, other Mom-n-Pop shops too.



most definitely. Any that are still open!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 11, 2020)

I want my family to be together and be safe and for me  the movie “First Blood” survival knife


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2020)

Whirled Peas.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm just really having a tough time coming up with anything really good or creative for the wife. I already got her a necklace and a few small presents.

I really don't want anything, not because I'm that unselfish, but because I just buy whatever I want when I want it.

Anyone got good wife present ideas?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm just really having a tough time coming up with anything really good or creative for the wife. I already got her a necklace and a few small presents.
> 
> I really don't want anything, not because I'm that unselfish, but because I just buy whatever I want when I want it.
> 
> Anyone got good wife present ideas?



Anything I get my wife she always hates it. I’m just gonna let her pick out what she wants


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 11, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm just really having a tough time coming up with anything really good or creative for the wife. I already got her a necklace and a few small presents.
> 
> I really don't want anything, not because I'm that unselfish, but because I just buy whatever I want when I want it.
> 
> Anyone got good wife present ideas?




What are things she is interested in? Come up with a list of that and then go from there - Etsy will usually have cool, personalized gifts. Shutterfly is a good idea for creative things with photos (as a couple or a family, the pets etc...) - e.g. could do a canvas print of a vacation photo or a photobook etc...although with it already being the 11th you're kind of pressed for time.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Dec 11, 2020)

I fin love my hex bar, its one of the most versatile pieces of equipment. The main things I use it for is DL, squats, rows, and shrugs mainly. And variations of those too.


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes shutterfly is amazing!! I got so many nice things for my son from there . Made him a cup with his bird on it, some pictures from his play last year. Anything from there means you really put thought into your gift, and its not very expensive either!


----------



## CJ (Dec 12, 2020)

Jenn_is_Jenning said:


> ...Anything from there means you really put thought into your gift...



What about for those of us who DON'T want to put any thought into the gifts?  :32 (20):


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Anything I get my wife she always hates it. I’m just gonna let her pick out what she wants



yep thats what i do.  i let her buy them, then i just wrap em up and put under the tree. obvious based on the way its "wrapped". will usually let her buy what she wants and then ill put a side piece in there as a last gift.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm just really having a tough time coming up with anything really good or creative for the wife. I already got her a necklace and a few small presents.
> 
> I really don't want anything, not because I'm that unselfish, but because I just buy whatever I want when I want it.
> 
> Anyone got good wife present ideas?



I'm a female. One thing we all like are yankee candles lol. Her favorite perfume, some nice panties, anavar?  If she likes getting her nails done maybe a gift card to her salon. I personally would love a nice vacuum but feminist might get triggered. My favorite gift from my imaginary boyfriend would be coming home to a clean house and him naked on the bed waiting for me lmao


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> I'm a female. One thing we all like are yankee candles lol. Her favorite perfume, some nice panties, anavar?  If she likes getting her nails done maybe a gift card to her salon. I personally would love a nice vacuum but feminist might get triggered. My favorite gift from my imaginary boyfriend would be coming home to a clean house and him naked on the bed waiting for me lmao



Haha Anavar? That's golden. Lol I love it


----------



## CJ (Dec 12, 2020)

Kellkell26 said:


> I'm a female. One thing we all like are yankee candles lol. Her favorite perfume, some nice panties, anavar?  If she likes getting her nails done maybe a gift card to her salon. I personally would love a nice vacuum but feminist might get triggered. My favorite gift from my imaginary boyfriend would be coming home to a clean house and him naked on the bed waiting for me lmao



I bought my gf a diet once, that didn't go over too well!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):

Wait, hear me out! She had been mulling over the RP Diet Templates for awhile, but didn't want to spend the money for it. I legit thought it was a good gift, something she wanted.

"So you think I'm fat? Is that what you're saying?"


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>


I was hoping someone would say something about this!


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I bought my gf a diet once, that didn't go over too well!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):
> 
> Wait, hear me out! She had been mulling over the RP Diet Templates for awhile, but didn't want to spend the money for it. I legit thought it was a good gift, something she wanted.
> 
> "So you think I'm fat? Is that what you're saying?"


My sister is like that. Some people just take shit real personally some times lol. I bought my sister a mirror for Christmas one year and she thought I was trying to tell her she was ugly! Hahaha


----------



## creekrat (Dec 12, 2020)

Couple years ago I got the wife this picture off of Etsy. It is a picture of the stars in the position they were in in relation to where we got married for the exact day and time.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm just really having a tough time coming up with anything really good or creative for the wife. I already got her a necklace and a few small presents.
> 
> I really don't want anything, not because I'm that unselfish, but because I just buy whatever I want when I want it.
> 
> Anyone got good wife present ideas?



I was going to post a link but apparently it sold out really fast.  Got Mrs. BRICKS a Dior perfume gift set.  Extremely classy packaging.  She also got a leather jacket and a pair of boots from Overland.  For me, I just want to survive another legs day which is customarily what I train on Christmas Eve.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 12, 2020)

Picking up a Red Fox Lab puppy today, the wife and I will be good for Christmas with her.


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Picking up a Red Fox Lab puppy today, the wife and I will be good for Christmas with her.



I’m sure I’m missing something, are you getting a dog/fox mix? Like a wild fox bred with a lab?


----------



## Jenn_is_Jenning (Dec 12, 2020)

LOL, then I'm only in a position to give horrible advice as I don't think I really speak for the majority of women. I mean,  I asked for dumbells from my family this year...

Though, I agree with the lady in this thread who suggested a vacuum. Mine is cheap and shitty and I like a good clean floor !!

I also could happily own 20 pairs of cozy pjs , maybe can't ever go wrong with pjs ?


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2020)

One year I did buy Mrs. BRICKS a vacuum.  Everybody gave me $hit about it....except Mrs. BRICKS.  She loved it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 12, 2020)

I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, two hundred shot range model air rifle.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I want an official Red Ryder, carbine action, two hundred shot range model air rifle.



You'll shoot your eye out !


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 12, 2020)

Don’t celebrate Xmas but if I desired anything, it would be to pass the PgMP exam next month.


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 12, 2020)

My wife! All I ever need.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 12, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


>



That’s a sweet looking mullet.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 13, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> One year I did buy Mrs. BRICKS a vacuum.  Everybody gave me $hit about it....except Mrs. BRICKS.  She loved it.



Vacuums are expensive af! I have a great pyrenees (110lbs) and rough collie (85lbs). I have resorted to using a shopvac in the house!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 14, 2020)

I'll take an affordable house in socal by the beach Santa


----------



## andy (Dec 14, 2020)

bmw - and i'm getting one for myself !


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 14, 2020)

I dont really like gifts, they make me feel weird.


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I dont really like gifts, they make me feel weird.



I’m going to find out your address and weird you to death. I’m showing up full Santa.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 14, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’m going to find out your address and weird you to death. I’m showing up full Santa.



You would....


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2020)

Soapy boobs!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2020)

DF said:


> Soapy boobs!!!!!!



I've been sending you soapy boobs all year. Not even a thank you


----------



## German89 (Dec 14, 2020)

German would like a traditional WHITE Christmas.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 14, 2020)

I'd like to get my sense of taste and smell back...


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 14, 2020)

A FASS fuel system for my truck so I can up my tunes a little bit hotter. Lol I’m not going to get it so I’m going to buy it myself shortly after Christmas. Have to take care of everyone’s else first, their Christmas is more important to me.


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2020)

Mandarb said:


> A FASS fuel system for my truck so I can up my tunes a little bit hotter. Lol I’m not going to get it so I’m going to buy it myself shortly after Christmas. Have to take care of everyone’s else first, their Christmas is more important to me.




You may want to
check this thread:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/30265-Gear-(car)-nuts-GTFIH


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'd like to get my sense of taste and smell back...



Bro. Ugh still no?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2020)

Covid is great if your girls pussy smells bad


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 16, 2020)

Tickets to the Nascar race in Nashville Tenn is what Santa is bringing me


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 19, 2020)

Health and peace for my family.


----------



## BigBoyFifty (Dec 19, 2020)

Honestly? Just a bunch of phuckin halo and tren with a spice of humanlog and HGH.

I would also want some normal socks cause all of my socks got holes in them. &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Want to hear some fukked up shit... I work for a pretty big food store chain. They're not allowed to donate 99% of the perfectly good food that just gets tossed because of liability issues.
> 
> It's apparently better to just have people eat out of dumpsters than it is to donate to food banks for fear of being sued.
> 
> A fair amount does get donated, but only a tiny fraction of what COULD be donated. It's fukkin disturbing.



I also work in a large retail food store. We put nothing in the garage that is recyclable! We have saved millions per store per year doing so. Food back picks some up. The rest we have a company recycling program that picks up everything day. It’s actually cool to see.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> German would like a traditional WHITE Christmas.


 Sounds like a happy ending...to 2020:32 (19):


----------



## CJ (Dec 19, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> I also work in a large retail food store. We put nothing in the garage that is recyclable! We have saved millions per store per year doing so. Food back picks some up. The rest we have a company recycling program that picks up everything day. It’s actually cool to see.



We actually burn it for bio-fuel, there's a power plant on site. We bring back giant bins of food waste from each store. But it still bothers me to see perfectly good food burned vs feeding someone.


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 19, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Covid is great if your girls pussy smells bad


I love the smell of my wife’s pussy! I would be pissed if I couldn’t smell it anymore!


----------

